# Wie in Grand Prix 4 Gamepad kalibrieren?



## msdd63 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das gute alte Grand Prix 4 raus gekramt um die Wartezeit auf F1 2010 zu überbrücken. Das Problem ist das ich das XBox 360 Gamepad for Windows nicht kalibriert bekomme. Ich werde bald wahnsinnig. Kan mir jemand helfen?


----------

